# New Survey Shows That Less Than 2% Of People Are Aware That IBS Is Widespread



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Monday May 20, 9:30 am Eastern TimePress ReleaseSOURCE: Novartis AG *New Survey Shows That Less Than Two Percent Of People Are Aware That Irritable Bowel Syndrome Is More Widespread Than Asthma, Depression And Diabetes*SAN FRANCISCO, CA--(INTERNET WIRE)--May 20, 2002 -- A new survey of 1,000 adults released during the 33rd annual Digestive Disease Week shows that Americans are not aware of the widespread presence of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) in America. IBS affects up to one-in-five Americans, however, only 1.2 percent of Americans knew that IBS (40 million) is more prevalent in the U.S., followed by depression (19 million), asthma (17 million), diabetes (17 million), and coronary heart disease (12.6 million). An overwhelming 46 percent also admitted that IBS was the condition they knew least about."The results of this survey show an extreme disconnect between perception of IBS and the reality of the condition, reinforcing the need for more education and awareness about IBS," said Susan L. Lucak, M.D., Assistant Professor of Clinical Medicine, Division of Digestive and Liver Disease, Columbia-Presbyterian Medical Center. "Many of the patients I see suffered for many years before learning enough about the condition to see a doctor."IBS is a leading cause of school and work absenteeism, second only to the common cold. When asked which condition was most responsible for work and school absenteeism, more than 90 percent incorrectly answered conditions other than IBS (depression, 39.1%, asthma, 25.1%, coronary heart disease, 9.1%, diabetes, 6.9%, and did not know, 9.9%). Additionally, IBS costs the U.S. healthcare system an estimated $30 billion annually and is characterized by abdominal pain or discomfort, bloating and altered bowel function (constipation, diarrhea, or alternating).Study MethodologiesAn Omnibus survey was conducted among 1,000 adults. A single-stage random-digit-dial sample representative of residential telephone numbers in the 48 contiguous states of the U.S. was used. One thousand interviews, including 480 males and 520 females 18 years of age or older, were conducted.About NovartisLocated in East Hanover, New Jersey, Novartis Pharmaceuticals Corporation is an affiliate of Novartis AG (NYSE:NVS - news), a world leader in healthcare with core businesses in pharmaceuticals, consumer health, generics, eye-care, and animal health. In 2001, the Group's businesses achieved sales of CHF 32.0 billion (USD 19.1 billion) and a net income of CHF 7.0 billion (USD 4.2 billion). The Group invested approximately CHF 4.2 billion (USD 2.5 billion) in R&D. Headquartered in Basel, Switzerland, Novartis Group companies employ about 71,000 people and operate in over 140 countries around the world. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Contact: Contact: Laura Hortas Company: Novartis Pharmaceuticals Corporation Voice: 973-781-7845 Mobile: 203-376-1425 Contact: Tom Jones Company: Novartis Pharmaceuticals Corporation Voice: 973-781-3772 Mobile: 973-342-3136 Contact: Chantal Beaudry Company: Ruder Finn Voice: 212-593-6400 Contact: John McInerney Company: Ruder Finn Voice: 212-593-6400


----------

